# PEOPLE THAT HAVE DONE THE GAUGE CLUSTER SWAP: I need INPUT!!



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, for anyone who has used my writeup to swap a 200sx SE or Sentra GLE gauge cluster into their Sentra, I need some input on wires. 

I have heard a bunch of people telling me that some wire colors don't match up with the diagram while others seem to have no trouble at all. I can only be lead to believe that certain color codes have changed slightly on different years and models.

I need to find some sort of pattern or correction to the wire coloring problems. If you have any notes left over or if you can take a look at your setup, please post which colors were off and the year/model of your Sentra.

TIA.

PS, if you need to download a new copy, the link is in my Sig as always.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hey Justin, glad I kept this from when I did my wiring... here is a .zip of your wiring vs mine, everything underlined in RED is different and I wrote what the colors mine are in there...

PS I drive a 1995 sentra GXE manual... maybe it could have to do with manual vs automatic?

http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/otherish/GaugeClusterWiring.zip

-James
here ya go


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool, I will look this over, keep em coming.


----------



## lifein10sec (Sep 15, 2005)

Well i used your wiring for my 98 sentra and it worked fine. Nothing was ouot of place my whole cluster worked. I drive an automatic sentra gxe but im converting it to manual. I will let you know if anything arises when i do my tranny swap to see if it is the automatic vs. manual thing. :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewC (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm in the process of trying to do a cluster swap also. I have'nt actually started just yet, but my plan is to take some masking tape to label all the wires before I take them all out of the connectors. I've been doing a lot of searching and the most definitive site I've come accross so far is j1997ga16de's site http://www.ninety-9.com. If you have studied the printed circuit board on the back of the cluster, you might have noticed that all the traces are labled. Instead of just going by the color of the wires, you can actually compare that the wire going to the trace is the same as the other cluster. At the least, I'm going to try this method to double check that everything is hooked up properly. As a side note, I went to pick up a few miscellaneous items for my Sentra at the junkyard. I could'nt resist and also snagged the guage cluster out of the wrecked 200sx. When I went to go search for cluster swapping, I found out that I inadvertently picked up a SR20 cluster. I asked j1997ga16de if it would still work, and he assured me it would work just fine (thanks for the help . I was a little hesitant on getting started right away because I did'nt want the odometer milages to be different after the swap. So I figured out how to roll back the milage on the sr20 speedo guage. It requires a little desoldering, but it's suprisingly simple. I really want to try and do a write-up about it, but I don't have a digitial camera  Anyways, I'm probably going to do the swap some time today or tommorow. I'll try and keep up with this thread... -Drew


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

this thread is super old but in my 96 sentra gxe the door ajar wire was red/white/silver and the backlight wire was red/blue/silver. 

i still cant figure out what is wrong with my temp gauge and gas gauge.
the wires are in the right place but they both always say its full.


----------



## lifein10sec (Sep 15, 2005)

callMeYourKiller said:


> this thread is super old but in my 96 sentra gxe the door ajar wire was red/white/silver and the backlight wire was red/blue/silver.
> 
> i still cant figure out what is wrong with my temp gauge and gas gauge.
> the wires are in the right place but they both always say its full.


Well i know how to fix that problem but i dont know what wires the wires are. OK well before i start babbling on about this let me explain. There is a ground for the gauge and then there is 2 positives for the gauge. well one positive will put in enough power to make the guage read maximum. and the other wire will put in the other singal to make the gauge read minimum. and together they make the gauge read somewhere in between. now you just need to figure out which wires go to each guage. I used thatsame site to get my cluster working and it works fine. I will go out to my car and look at my wiring to see if i can figure it out for you and let u know so you can try to get your gauges working right. what cluster are you using? 200sx?


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

well i have a green/-/silver wire and a green/red/silver wire and i know one is for the fuel and one is for FM lead and i know they are in the right place. could it be that i dont have a ground in the right place?
and im pretty sure its a 200sx cluster. i bought it from xbrandonx


----------



## lifein10sec (Sep 15, 2005)

callMeYourKiller said:


> well i have a green/-/silver wire and a green/red/silver wire and i know one is for the fuel and one is for FM lead and i know they are in the right place. could it be that i dont have a ground in the right place?
> and im pretty sure its a 200sx cluster. i bought it from xbrandonx


I dunno its pretty easy to see if you ahve the ground in the right place or not. look on the back of the cluster and it will have the leads from the plugs running to where they go in silver bands. see where it goes and if its labeled. then i can help u if its in the right spot.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i think i have the ground in the right place
there isnt a lead that says gnd on it by the plug by the gas gauge so im not positive, but i was looking at ninety-9's diagram and it says its in the right place.


----------



## lifein10sec (Sep 15, 2005)

callMeYourKiller said:


> i think i have the ground in the right place
> there isnt a lead that says gnd on it by the plug by the gas gauge so im not positive, but i was looking at ninety-9's diagram and it says its in the right place.



Ok well on i dunno if i can help u, I was looking at it and if you followed his diagram correctly then everything should work. mine worked fine. but i willl take out the cluster and look and see what the colors are.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

where my gas gauge needle is depends on how much electricity is going through the FM wire right?
when i check the wire with my volt meter it is always full, no matter how much gas i have in my car.

could it be the voltage regulator?


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

is this by any chance the voltage regulator?
it looks pretty bad.


----------



## AndrewC (Sep 28, 2005)

*Some interesting stuff*

I just finished a SR20 gauge cluster swap into a 96 Sentra GXE. There were a total of three wires that were not consistent with Ninety9's wiring diagram:

Name of Wire | 99's wiring diagram | My wire
-------------------------------------------
ILL+ | red/grn/sil | red/blue/silver
Door- | red/grn/sil | red/white/silver
FM- | grn/tan | grn/silver

I hope I got all of them because it was getting late, and I was getting tired  I was also anxious to get it finished and start the engine to see if it worked! I think I was lucky because everything functioned correctly the first time. The only thing that I'm not 100% sure about is the accuracy of the speedometer. This is because I took the speedometer apart in order to match the milage to the other cluster. I test drove the car and found that I get exactly 2500 rpm at 60 mph. I actually took the time to label each and every wire with a piece of masking tape. I would highly recommend this to anyone that tries a gauge swap. Yes it's time consuming and a pain, but I think it's better to know the name of the wire than a color that you can get easily confused with.

Ninety9,

I have to applaud your hard work you did with the doc. For those of us who go to school, think about how much work it takes when you have to do projects emcompassing pictures with text. It's actually a LOT of work! Thanks Ninety9!!!

callMeYourKiller,

That is a picture of a capacitor, I believe. I doubt that component is causing your problems. I think you may possibly have a few wires misplaced. I caught myself almost putting wires where there are'nt suppose to be any wires at all. You might want to check that. Or, it might look as if the wires for the fuel gauge and temp are correct, but there is no ground reference. So I would double check all the ground wires. The only good suggestion I can think of is just move back to the old gauge cluster. Verify everything works correctly, then label all the wires. Then, try re-wiring the connectors for the other gauge cluster again. -Drew


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i dont have the old cluster anymore. i threw it away when i got the new one. i know i shouldnt have now, but it was broken and at the time i thought it was garbage.
i know all the wires are in the right place, i have the 3 different wires like you but i figured out which were which and ive checked so many times to make sure they are in the right place that i cant even count.
im pretty sure its the voltage regulator, wherever that is.
other people on this forum have had the same problem, with the temp and gas gauges not working right, and it was the voltage regulator.


----------



## ej20g (Feb 28, 2010)

i could use some help here

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/163061-cluster-swap-woes.html#post1322490

thank you


----------

